# Gutes Schlauchboot?



## Baddy89 (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein gutes Schlauchboot, welches gut zum angeln geeignet ist. Es sollten 2 Personen draufpassen (1 Person hat dann ne Menge Angelkrempel dabei), ein kleiner Motor bis maximal 5 PS dranpassen und auch für ein Echolot sollte es gewappnet sein. Falls das nicht geht, muss wohl ein portables Echolot her.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da gute Sachen vorschlagen. Ist hauptsächlich für den Gebrauch in Seen und Stillgewässern (Süßwasser) gedacht. Dann haut mal rein.

Noch was anderes. Wie sieht die Rechtslage aus? Ich kann ja wohl nicht mit dem Schlauchboot auf jedes Gewässer? Brauche ich da eine richtige Bootskarte?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Lionhead (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Moin Baddy89,

in den letzten Angelzeitschriften (Juli-Ausgabe) sind diverse Schlauchboot-Test und Empfehlungen gewesen.
Ich persönlich habe ein Yam 330 S von Yamaha mit Holzboden und bin sehr zufrieden. Einfacher Aufbau, stabil und läuft mit 5 PS ganz gut.
Dazu habe ich eine Mercury 5 PS 4 takter mit externen Tank und da gilt dasselbe wie beim Boot, das funktioniert einfach gut.
Beides zusammen hat mich beim Händler meines Vertrauens mit Zubehör (Klappanker etc.) 2.000 € gekostet. 
Es gibt aber bei den Schlauchbooten eine wahnsinnig große Auswahl. Mit meinem bin ich sehr zufrieden und hoffe dir ein bißchen geholfen zu haben.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hi,

danke für deinen Tipp. Das ist mir schon ein wenig zuuu professionell ;D Will nur ein gutes Schlauchboot, dass zum Angeln ausreicht und nicht untergeht´bei ner Kleinigkeit untergeht. Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß Sebastian.


----------



## Lionhead (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> danke für deinen Tipp. Das ist mir schon ein wenig zuuu professionell ;D Will nur ein gutes Schlauchboot, dass zum Angeln ausreicht und nicht untergeht´bei ner Kleinigkeit untergeht. Vielen Dank schonmal.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian.


 
Da bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Bellyboat oder gebrauchtes Schlauchboot.
Vergiß die Fishhunter und co. Schlauchboote aus den Katalogen. Darin kann man nicht wirklich angeln.
Gebrauchte Schlauchboote mit 5 PS Zweitakter liegen aber immer noch bei 800-1000 €, ein Bellyboat inklusive Flossen etc. bei 200-300 €.Wathose extra.
Mein Empfehlung:
Suche hartnäckig nach einem gebrauchtem Schlauchboot (ohne Motor) und kaufe den Motor später nach. Wenn du dich auf kleineren Binnenseen bewegst, reichen die Ruder der Schlauchboote aus. 
Aber am meisten Spaß macht wahrscheinlich ein Bellyboat.
Und es ist am leichtesten aufzubauen, du kannst es auch mit einem Fahrrad transportieren und und und....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## THD (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

@Baddy89
Da dir Lionheads Yam nicht zusagt, vermute ich du liebäugelst mit nem sog. Badeboot,
nach meiner Meinung sind die für Angler nicht gebaut, obwohl manche dies mit ihrem Namen suggerieren.
Ich würde folgende Kriterien berücksichtigen:
- mind. 2,50 m lang für 2 Pers.
- kein Lattenrost, sondern massiven Holzboden
- festen Spiegel
- dickes Material bei den Luftkammern
- möglichst mit Luftboden unter dem Holzboden (kurssicherer).
- kleines Gewicht und Packmaß

Mit nem Ruderboot kannst du auf fast jedes Gewässer, ob dann das Angeln davon erlaubt ist, hängt vom Gewässer ab.
Verbrennungsmotoren sind an den meisten Seen und kleineren Flüssen nicht erlaubt, auf Schifffahrtsstraßen schon.
Habe selbst:
- 2,5 m Wiking, mit Holzboden, 4PS 2-taker Johnson, weil mit der Aufbau zu lang dauert
hab ich mir noch ein Sevylor (Zodiac) mit 2,5 m geholt, dieses hat nen festen Luftboden und anschraubbaren Spiegel, lässt sich fixer aufbauen ist aber zum Angeln nicht so gut geeignet wie das Wiking.


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

hallo baddy #h

bei 2 anglern, mit kompletten gerödel und bootsmotor solltest du nach einem schlauchboot ausschau halten, was mindestens 300kg sicher durch´s wasser bringen kann... auch sollte es über ne respektable länge / breite (in deinem fall mindestens 2,50 x 1,20) verfügen, da alles andere keinen spaß mehr macht... jedenfalls nicht bei längeren sitzungen bzw. aktivem kunstköderfischen von 2 stämmigen anglern... mindestens 3 luftkammern nebst stabilen boden in form von holz- oder alumodulen, sind nen muß... auch die frage, wie du das schlauchboot an´s wasser bringst, sollte im vorab klar sein. neu gekauft, sieht so´n schlauchboot relativ lütt aus... wenn du´s aber nach dem ersten einsatz am ufer wieder zusammenpacken möchtest, nimmt so´n schlauchi plötzlich ganz andere dimensionen an ... zubehör wie bootsmotor, bodenplatten, seitenstabilisatoren, hubkolbenpumpe etc. müssen auch noch mit in´s auto... ganz zu schweigen vom angelequipment... es sei denn, du spekulierst mit nem trailer...

...und im endeffekt hängt´s von deinen finanziellen limit ab. auch gebraucht gehen schlauchboote (z.b. via ebay) weg wie warme semmeln... will sagen: gut ding will weile haben ... ich z.b. habe lange gesucht und durch nen zufall via board ein suzumar 320 ergattern können... ein traum... allerdings für´s reine binnenfischen auch´n büschen overdressed #h


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Neeeein, nur kein normales Badeboot ;D Ein spitzer Stein und das Ding geht kaputt. Von den 2 Personen angelt ja nur eine ;D. Nur falls ich mal nen Kumpel mitnehmen will. Aber danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten. Waren hilfreich!


----------



## Hooper (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Habe mir ein Sevylor PR285HF für 170 Euro gekauft und bin bisher zufrieden. Ich angel damit aber nur eher selten und auf kleineren Stillgewässern. Einen kleinen Motor (2-3 PS) kann man auch dranhängen, ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich eher Spielerei, vielleicht aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.... .Für größere Touren ist das dann wohl nix. 1000 Euro würde ich für ein Boot nicht ausgeben wenn ich es nicht regelmäßig und entsprechend benutzen würde. Wenn das Boot dann halt nicht so lange hält, nicht so komfortabel und nicht so sicher ist wie teurere Boote, ist es auch nicht so schlimm (Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, gebe ich dafür auch keine ~10000 Euro oder mehr aus [obwohl ich weiss das die teureren Autos meistens länger halten, komfortabler und sicherer sind], sondern bediene mich eher an der "Unterklasse").  
Ich habe keine Bootsgewässer direkt vor der Haustür und plane mit dem Boot auch keine größeren Touren - somit ist diese Nußschale fürs temporäre Bootsangeln vollkommen ausreichend. #6 

also lass dir NICHT einreden du bräuchtest UNBEDINGT ein Schlauchboot in einer höheren Preislage....;-)

gruz 
hooper


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



			
				Hooper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Boot dann halt nicht so lange hält, nicht so komfortabel und nicht so sicher ist wie teurere Boote, ist es auch nicht so schlimm


Klar, wenn man nicht an seinem Leben hängt, reicht so ein Boot vollkommen aus.:r


----------



## Hooper (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn man nicht an seinem Leben hängt, reicht so ein Boot vollkommen aus.:r


 

Natürlich: mit so einem Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee würde ich auch nicht gehen und niemandem empfehlen, das habe ich übrigens auch nicht getan! _(<=das ist wichtig, also diesmal richtig lesen und beachten!_). Aber wenn man nur auf kleinen Stillgewässern angelt (wie ich) sollte das wohl ausreichen, oder?
"Lebensgefahr" besteht bei derartigen Gewässern wohl nur wenn man _nicht schwimmen_ kann (und das sollte wohl jeder können der sich auf und im Wasser bewegt), also missinterpretiert mich bitte nicht. #q 

Ihr braucht MIR gegenüber nicht eure teurer erstandenen Boote zu rechtfertigen!! 

|uhoh: 
gruz 
hooper

P.S. man sollte auch nicht mit nem 500 Euro-Auto 100 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren. Ist auch gefährlich...


----------



## Lionhead (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



			
				Hooper schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir ein Sevylor PR285HF für 170 Euro gekauft und bin bisher zufrieden. Ich angel damit aber nur eher selten und auf kleineren Stillgewässern. Einen kleinen Motor (2-3 PS) kann man auch dranhängen, ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich eher Spielerei, vielleicht aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.... .Für größere Touren ist das dann wohl nix. 1000 Euro würde ich für ein Boot nicht ausgeben wenn ich es nicht regelmäßig und entsprechend benutzen würde. Wenn das Boot dann halt nicht so lange hält, nicht so komfortabel und nicht so sicher ist wie teurere Boote, ist es auch nicht so schlimm (Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, gebe ich dafür auch keine ~10000 Euro oder mehr aus [obwohl ich weiss das die teureren Autos meistens länger halten, komfortabler und sicherer sind], sondern bediene mich eher an der "Unterklasse").
> Ich habe keine Bootsgewässer direkt vor der Haustür und plane mit dem Boot auch keine größeren Touren - somit ist diese Nußschale fürs temporäre Bootsangeln vollkommen ausreichend. #6
> 
> also lass dir NICHT einreden du bräuchtest UNBEDINGT ein Schlauchboot in einer höheren Preislage....;-)
> ...


Hast du da nicht 170 € zu viel ausgeben?
Wie oft nutzt du dein Angelboot?
Keiner will dir hier etwas verkaufen, aber ich kenne genug "Still"gewässer, die dich belehren würden.
Und es gibt genug Leute, die mit solchen Badebooten auf der Ostsee zu angeln.
Unsere Warnungen scheinen also berechtigt zu sein, auch wenn du dein Boot gar nicht mehr nutzt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Hooper (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Gut wir sagens jetzt nochmal für alle und zum tausendsten Mal zum Mitschreiben:

*!!!!Leute, fahrt nicht mit euren Billig-Badebooten zu weit raus. Meidet die Nordsee und Ostsee und andere als potentiell gefährlich einzustufenden Gewässer. Gerade ohne Motor wird man sehr schnell abgetrieben, ohne die Möglichkeit wieder an Land zu kommen.!!!!!*

Trotzdem sollte es kein Problem sein mit einem deratigen Boot (wenn es einen Beliebt) an einem kleinen, ungefährlichen See (der auch vielleicht zum Schwimmen geeignet ist) zu angeln. Meine Güte, für sowas braucht man kein Boot für 1000 Euro!

Nochmal: ihr braucht mir gegenüber nicht eure teuren Boote zu rechtfertigen.

So!!
gruz


----------



## rebutia (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Ich hatte mal ein Sevylor Fishhunter mit dem ich im Sommer auf kleineren Seen geangelt habe. Ich kann es nicht empfehlen. Ich halte die Boote zwar auf solchen Gewässern für ausreichend sicher (oder warum sollte ich an einer Stelle, an der ich mit meinen Kindern schwimmen gehe, im Sommer nicht auch mit einem solchen Schlauchboot angeln?), das Angeln ist allerdings eine Qual, weil man nicht stehen kann, und einem beim Sitzen immer die Beine im Weg sind. Daher bin ich auf eine Belly-Boot umgestiegen. Auf der Ostsee hat ein Fishhunter natürlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## juvol (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,
ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen Fishhunter HF 250. Ich angle damit fast jedes Wochenende und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Maßgeblich für meine Kaufentscheidung war das geringe Gewicht und somit die Möglichkeit das Boot innerhalb kürzester Zeit an jeder Stelle des Sees einsetzen zu können. Selbst große Hechte oder Seeforellen sind genauso wenig ein Problem wie Hegenenangeln.
Für zwei Personen ist dieses Boot aber zum Angeln zu klein und die nächst größeren Fishhunter sind deutlich schwerer.
Am Binnensee reicht zum schleppen sicher auch ein Elektromotor.
Petri 
Juvol


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte ich an einer Stelle, an der ich mit meinen Kindern schwimmen gehe, im Sommer nicht auch mit einem solchen Schlauchboot angeln.


Weil Du beim Schwimmen nur eine Badehose anhast. Jetzt versuchst Du mal 200 Meter (und das ist bestimmt ein kleiner See) mit langer Hose, evtl. langer Unterhose, Unterhemd, T-Shirt, Pullover, Watte- oder Daunenjacke und Stiefel zu schwimmen: Aber bitte nur unter Aufsicht. Da weist Du wie weit 200 Meter sein können. Oder benutzt man so ein Boot wirklich nur im Hochsommer bei 25° Aussentemperatur. Da brauchst Du natürlich keine warmen Sachen.


----------



## DjBaumi (9. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Ich benutze schon seit einiger Zeit ein Allround Marin und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.Genug Platz und spitzen verarbeitung,ist zwar ein wenig teurer als Plastimo,aber die Qualität ist echt hervorragend.
Gruss Sven


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

@rebutia & Hooper

ich glaube ihr diskutiert hier am Thema vorbei.
Da der Fragesteller 16 Jahre alt ist, wurde hier schon festgestellt, daß ein 1000 € Schlauchboot für ihn nicht in Frage kommt.
Aber er schrieb auch, daß er ein gutes Schlauchboot sucht, welches sich mit bis zu 5Ps motorisieren läßt und das gut zum Angeln geeignet ist.
Im Gegensatz zu euch möchte er offensichtlich nicht nur im Sommer bei Badewetter mit Badehose bekleidet angeln, sondern etwas wetterunabhängiger. (z.B. jetzt bei 16 Grad Lufttemperatur und Regen)
Das heißt, ein Boot für 170 € kommt für ihn nicht in Frage.
Das wäre für ihn (nicht für euch) rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Ihr braucht eure Fehlkäufe nicht 100 mal rechtfertigen.

@Baddy89
Schaue dir mal ein Bellyboat an, daß könnte vom Preis her interessant sein (auch anglerisch) oder suche hartnäckig nach gebrauchten Booten (nicht bei ebay, da zu viele Interessenten,aber in normalen Wochenzeitschriften, beim Aushang vom Angelverein, beim Angelhändler um die Ecke und und und).
Versuche mal eine Mitangelmöglichkeit in einem Schlauchboot zu ergattern (übers Anglerboard vielleicht?), dann siehst du auch, auf welche Details man bei einem Schlauchboot achten muß,wenn es zum Angeln bequem sein soll.
Dann kaufst du dir ein gebrauchtes Boot eines namhaften Herstellers für ca. 200 € und angelst damit.
Später suchst du dir noch einen gebrauchten Zweitaktmotor mit 3-5 PS und hast dann ein günstiges Paket.
Leider ist die Suche anstrengend, weil gbrauchte Schlauchboote begehrt sind.
Viel Glück wünscht 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Hooper (9. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Lionhead: 
"Ihr braucht eure Fehlkäufe nicht 100 mal rechtfertigen."


Ich behaupte nicht, dass teurere Boote schlecht sind oder gar ihr Geld nicht Wert sind. Ich behaupte lediglich dass eine Alternative auch ein normales, "besseres" Badeboot sein kann, wenn man nicht unbedingt ein halbes Jahr lang (oder länger) auf Schnäppchensuche bei Ebay oder sonstiges gehen will. 
Somit kann ich es nicht als Fehlkauf ansehen, zumal ich die Vor- und Nachteile kenne und kannte und trotzdem damit Spaß habe. Ein Rechtfertigungsbedürfnis besteht für mich somit gar nicht. 
Das es scheint, dass wir am Thema vorbeidiskutieren liegt wohl nur daran, dass deratige Themen immer zu Grundsatzdiskussionen entarten...find ich aber ok, insofern baddyXX sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr dabei ist;-), find ich allerdings auch fragwürdig, da diese Diskussion hier im Forum schon X-mal geführt wurde...|rolleyes 

gruz
hooper


----------



## Tiffy (9. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

So nu ist gut.

Jeder hat zu genüge seine Meinung kundgetan. Es wird nichts nützen immer wieder die gleichen Argumente durchzukauen.

Falls jemand noch sachdienliche Hinweise hat; immer gerne!


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Schaust Du hier:

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/suchen/b/index.htm?MODELL=&SUCH_PVON=0&SUCH_PBIS=0&SUCH_LVON=0&SUCH_LBIS=0&FZKATEGORIE_ID=0&SUCH_MATERIAL=0&STANDORTLAND_ID=0&SUCH_REGION_ID=0&EZRICHTUNG=0&EZJAHR=&EINGABEDAT=0&SORTIERUNG=1&B1=%A0%A0%A0SUCHE+STARTEN%A0%A0%A0
Schlauchboote ab rund 200 Teuros.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Sebastian,



 Es war klar, wie hier auf deine Frage reagiert wurde. Ich habe seit Jahren ein einfaches und robustest Schlauchboot von Metzeler. Es ist 4 m lang und es wieg nur etwa 35 kg. Zusätzlich kommt hinzu: Heckbrett für Motor und zwei Sitzbänke, die ich selbst eingeklebt habe. Es hat allerdings keinen festen Boden, sondern einen mit Lamellenstegen aufblasbaren flachen Boden. Dran hängt ein 10 PS Motor. Das Boot dient mir nur für den Urlaub, wenn ich mit meinem Wohnwagen unterwegs bin und das feste Boot auf einem Trailer nicht mitnehmen kann. Ich kenne also beide Varianten. Ich fahre immer nur unter Land, also in Küstennähe und niemals auf die hohe See!! Auch sind immer Rettungsmittel, Paddel, Seekarte (nicht im Hochsommer bei Knallsonne unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke!) und Kompass dabei. Dieses Schlauchboot passt gut in den Kofferraum und der Motor noch dazu. Man kann es leicht zu zweit tragen. Ich habe solches und ähnliche Boote letzten bei e-bay gesehen. 

 Ich stelle dir mal einen Link unserer letzten Reise zu den Lofoten ein. Es sind ein paar Bilder vom Boot drin. Schau dir nur den Bericht an, auch hier sind die Schlauchbootskeptiker reichlich vertreten. Wenn du mit dem Schlauchboot angelst musst du dringend darauf achten, die Haken nicht in den Schlauchkörper zu ziehen. Bei uns blieben Angelhaken schon etliche Mal an der Bootshaut hängen. Nur man darf dann nicht ziehen, ist doch klar! Wenn es ein Schlauchboot und kein Badeboot ist, macht das nichts. Die Bootshaut ist mehrlagig.

   Ein Schlauchboot kann man auch daran erkennen, dass es bei Sonneneinstrahlung nicht größer wird **grins**.

   Hier der Link: http://showthread.php?t=54889http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54889



   Schönen Gruß 



   Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. August 2005)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

@Dieter1944 Toller Bericht, NEID!!!#6 




			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mit dem Schlauchboot angelst musst du dringend darauf achten, die Haken nicht in den Schlauchkörper zu ziehen. Bei uns blieben Angelhaken schon etliche Mal an der Bootshaut hängen. Nur man darf dann nicht ziehen, ist doch klar! Wenn es ein Schlauchboot und kein Badeboot ist, macht das nichts. Die Bootshaut ist mehrlagig.


 
Genau das macht den Unterschied zwischen einem Badeboot und einem Schlauchboot aus. Hier ist ja eigentlich nichts gegen Schlauchboote allgemein geschrieben worden. Ich hab selber ein Schlauchboot mit 4 m und einen 15PS Motor. Das Boot ist eingestuft mit Kat. C (Küstennahe Gewässer, Wind bis 6Bft, und 2 m Wellenhöhe) möcht ich nicht probieren, trau ich dem Boot aber zu. Ich bin nur kein Freund von solchen, als Angelbooten angepriesenen Badebooten. Mag sein, dass man damit vielleicht seine Karpfenmontagen rausschleppen kann, oder vielleicht taugen die auch dazu, an einer Schilfkante auf Weissfische zu stippen. Aber zum Kunstköderangeln zum Beispiel würd ich solch ein Boot sicher nicht benutzen. 
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Graacki (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

hab seit ca 2 jahren ein sevylor fishhunter 250. ich kann nur abraten. hab mir ein allroundmarin mit 5 ps mercury beschafft. das war definitiv ne investition in sicherheit & comfort.


----------



## petri28 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



Graacki schrieb:


> hab seit ca 2 jahren ein sevylor fishhunter 250. ich kann nur abraten. hab mir ein allroundmarin mit 5 ps mercury beschafft. das war definitiv ne investition in sicherheit & comfort.


Hi Graacki,
der Hinweis kommt wahrscheinlich zu spät - der Trrööt ist fast 6 Jahre alt.:q


----------



## Graacki (3. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

gar nicht drauf geachtet 
trotzdem


----------



## Deep Sea (4. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Moin Sebastian,

wir wär´s denn damit?:q:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

@ Deep Sea

Das kannst Du glauben. Wären gute RIB´s nicht so sauteuer, dann hätte ich schon längst so ein Teil.
Mehr Seetüchtigkeit bei gleichzeitig jeder Menge Fun geht nicht.


----------



## thebigangler (4. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Deep Sea
> 
> Das kannst Du glauben. Wären gute RIB´s nicht so sauteuer, dann hätte ich schon längst so ein Teil.
> Mehr Seetüchtigkeit bei gleichzeitig jeder Menge Fun geht nicht.


 

Hallo an alle die sind nicht sehr Teuer ich fahre selber eins du musst nur das internet durch suchen nach angebote#6


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
gute und preiswerte RIB´s bekommt man gebraucht günstig in Italien oder wenn man etwas extrem Rauwassertaugliches möchte in England.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen, Wenn du zu zweit im boot bist, sind weniger als 3 Meter fast schon zu klein. Ich habe die selbe Kombination wie Lionhead. Das YAM330s hat zwar nicht den besten V-Rumpf, liegt aber wie ein Brett. Das Boot sollte pro Person eine Sitzbank haben.
Wenn du in den kleinen Booten stehend angeln willst, wirds kippelig. Habe mir damals auch ein 2,30m Schlauchi geholt, mir nach 2 Jahren aber ein größeres zugelegt.


----------



## Ebsi (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Macht man mit ner Sea Cat 320 was falsch ??? Gibt es bei ebay. Will auf einigermaßen ruhigen Gewässern (mit Ostseeanbindung) angeln mit 6 PS Motor dran .Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? Taugt das Sclauchboot was ???


----------



## HD4ever (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

sieht so mal gar nicht schlecht aus ....


----------



## fischer696 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Also die größe dürfte reichen ich habe bloß ein zwei meter 65 schlauchboot, Für dich an land reicht es auf der ostsee. Natürlich muss das wetter mitspielen. Viel spaß bei der erste probefahrt.


----------



## 5h0rty (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Lol. Ich frag mich immer wie solche Boote in Kategorie C kommen. #q


----------



## feuerlibelle (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



5h0rty schrieb:


> Lol. Ich frag mich immer wie solche Boote in Kategorie C kommen. #q



Berechtigte Frage. Wahrscheinlich weil schlauchboote nicht untergehen, die schlagen bloß um |muahah:


----------



## thebigangler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Guten abend vielleicht weil sie sehr kippsicher sind und immer mit den wellen gehen und das boot kann voll wasser sein und es geht nicht unter .frage beantwortet

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

.....wenn sie nicht pfffffft gemacht haben  
Schlauchboote haben sicher ihre Berechtigung, für mich selbst     ( 90%iger Winterangler ) unbrauchbar. Was nützt der Schlauch, wenn ich ständig durch Spritzwasser auskühle? Letztendlich wirst du auch in einem schwimmenden, aber mit 0,5 Grad kaltem Wasser vollgeschlagenem Boot sterben.
Als Sommerböötchen sicher nicht schlecht.
Petri


----------



## thebigangler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

also ich fahre mit mein schlauchboot zu trollen pilken und ohne probleme 

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

also ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem schlauchi mit trailer. genutzt soll es hauptsächlich als winterboot auf dem see werden und gelegentlich für die ostsee. echt schwer was passendes zu finden.


----------



## thebigangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hallo es ist die frage was für eins wie lang ,welcher boden ,
welchen motor und zum schluß die beste frage wieviel willst du ausgeben ?

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Hallo es ist die frage was für eins wie lang ,welcher boden ,
> welchen motor und zum schluß die beste frage wieviel willst du ausgeben ?
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler


genau das sind die fragen die ich mir auch stelle. als limit habe ich mir erst mal 2 scheine gegeben. das heist also gebraucht. bei der länge, denke ich so max 3 m. also das man auch mal zu zweit raus kann. ps sollten max.20 reichen. werd dann noch meinen schein see machen. unabhängig davon ob die änderung auf 15 ps kommt. hab da meine eigene meinung zu. binnen habe ich ja. beim boden weiss ich noch überhaupt nicht.;+


----------



## thebigangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

naja ist doch ok das schlauchboot bekommst du für 900 euro(3 m)   1300 (3,60 m) alles neu mit alu boden und den bleibt noch was für ein gebrauchten motor übrig .

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> naja ist doch ok das schlauchboot bekommst du für 900 euro(3 m) 1300 (3,60 m) alles neu mit alu boden und den bleibt noch was für ein gebrauchten motor übrig .
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler


 
 fehlt noch der strassentrailer dazu.


----------



## thebigangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

na ja ein trailer für ein alu boden finde ich etwas übertrieben 
da hol dir lieben ein PKW anhänger 

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> na ja ein trailer für ein alu boden finde ich etwas übertrieben
> da hol dir lieben ein PKW anhänger
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler


 
nee. das ist alles zu umständlich. rauf-und ruterhiefen. motor ab und ran


----------



## thebigangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

ja das stimmt den werden wohl nicht 2000 euro reichen den eben 2500 euro das geht den .

gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> ja das stimmt den werden wohl nicht 2000 euro reichen den eben 2500 euro das geht den .
> 
> gruß Thebigangler


ja sieht so aus. habe aber keine eile. wird schon das richtige angebot kommen.


----------



## thebigangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

na den ist ja alles ok zum Frühjahr kommen wieder die Coolen Angebote  .ich weiß wie das ist das richtige Schlauchboot zu suchen habe aber zum glück vor 3 jahre alles gefunden.na den viel glück beim Angebot suchen.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> na den ist ja alles ok zum Frühjahr kommen wieder die Coolen Angebote  .ich weiß wie das ist das richtige Schlauchboot zu suchen habe aber zum glück vor 3 jahre alles gefunden.na den viel glück beim Angebot suchen.
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler


jo danke.#h


----------



## pohlk (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Da ich jetzt nich alles durchgelesen habe weiß ich nicht wie der Stand der Dinge ist, aber

ich habe noch ein Schlauchboot günstig abzugeben.
Pro Marine
3,30m lang
3+1 Luftkammern
Holzboden
bis 15 PS motorisierbar

Ach so, einen Aussenborder Tohatsu mit 3,5 PS evtl auch.

Bei Interesse PN

Gruß Karsten


----------



## 5h0rty (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Guten abend vielleicht weil sie sehr kippsicher sind und immer mit den wellen gehen und das boot kann voll wasser sein und es geht nicht unter .frage beantwortet
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler



Na ich will ja mal sehen wie de mit nem 2-3 Meter Schlauchboot bei 2 Meter hohen Wellen fährst. Das ist schwachsinn. So schnell kannst gar nicht gucken wie der Boden oder sonstiges ausreißt.  Ich selbst fahre ein RIB und Schlauchboote sind auch echt geil aber solche Billig Fabrikate aus China sind keinesfalls das richtige für Kategorie C.


----------



## thebigangler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hey also ich fahre seit ich 17 bin schlauchboot bin mit ein 3 m schlauchboot bei ne 5 drausen gewesen zu test zwecke ohne Probleme ausser das du nass wirst ist aber zur nacharmung nicht emfehlenswert fahre seit 3 jahren auch ein rib klar ist das geil aber ein rib kostet und kann sich nicht jeder leisten also kaufen viele sich ein schlauchboot mit luft oder alu Boden.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

welcher boden ist denn am besten


----------



## 5h0rty (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Der beste Boden ist n fester Rumpf. Also n RIB.
Ob bei den Zerlegbaren nun Alu oder Holz besser ist, darüber hat wohl jeder ne andere Meinung. Wichtig ist wenn du ein Zerlegbares nimmst, das du Wenigstens n Vernünftiges V hast. 
Nimm das Schlauchboot so lang wie möglich. Denn Länge läuft. (gewinn an Komfort und Sicherheit)


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

ein zerlegbares soll es nicht werden. meine zeit ist immer knapp.da will ich nicht basteln. also fest auf nen trailer.


----------



## 5h0rty (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

man kann auch n zerlegbares aufm Trailer transportieren.
Ist alles ne Frage von den zur verfügung stehenden Mitteln.
Ein gutes Zerlegbares ist zum beispiel das Bombard C4. 
Wenn was richtig gutes haben willst musst aber zum RIB greifen. (fester Plastikrumpf) Das bekommst allerdings nicht für 2ooo oder 2500 €.


----------



## thebigangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hey da bei Mathei2005 das geld nur bei 2000 angesetzt ist wir das nicht reichen um ein Rib zu bekommen auch ein gebrauchtes Rib gibts nicht unter 5000 euro also sparen oder die billige warieante nehmen alu boden.

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

Hab was für 2500 €.
Hat aber 10 ps #c .

http://www.finn.no/finn/boat/used/object?finnkode=32623573


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*



Rennesøy-Alwin schrieb:


> Hab was für 2500 €.
> Hat aber 10 ps #c .
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/boat/used/object?finnkode=32623573


 
nur schade das es nicht in deutschland ist.


----------



## 5h0rty (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

ja machen wir uns nix vor für 2000 euro gibts auch kein Zerlegbares mit Motor und Trailer. (zumindest nichts brauchbares) Ein 2 Meter Schlauchboot brauchst dir zum Angeln nämlich nicht kaufen. 

Da hilft nur sparen!


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

ist auch nur ne grobe richtung.2500 sind auch ok. ich will es aber auch nicht übertreiben. ist nur als zweitboot für den winter gedacht, wo mein boot in der halle schlummert. ich denke, werde damit auf nur max. ca. 20  ausfahrten im jahr kommen


----------



## 5h0rty (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

aber auch die 20 ausfahrten willst geniessen können oder nicht?!
spar da nicht am falschen ende. Du musst immer bedenken das in einem 2 oder 2,5 meter langem schlauchboot, der innenraum wesentlich kleiner ist als die gesamtlänge und breite.


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Schlauchboot?*

nein werde da nicht am falschen ende sparen. 3 m soll es schon haben. die angebote sind halt im moment nicht da. kommen sicher erst zum frühjahr. ich bin jung und kann warten |supergri#h. jetzt aber erstmal ne woche urlaub und die araber boote bestaunen.


----------

